# Pasqua: niente errore per l'AIA. Non sarà punito.



## admin (15 Marzo 2021)

Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, l'AIA non considera un errore il rigore non fischiato da Pasqua in Milan - Napoli. Proprio per questo l'arbitro non verrà punito.


----------



## bmb (15 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, l'AIA non considera un errore il rigore non fischiato da Pasqua in Milan - Napoli. Proprio per questo l'arbitro non verrà punito.



È iniziata la crociata anti Milan. Rassegnatevi, non ci faranno arrivare quarti.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> È iniziata la crociata anti Milan. Rassegnatevi, non ci faranno arrivare quarti.



Ecco cosa succede a parlare dei rigori: ora l'eroe sarà colui che ha il coraggio di non fischiarli. 
Nemmeno quelli che ci sono. 

Ecco perché non volevo dare risalto a un'anomalia statistica figlia del gioco e non della buonasorte.

Se prima eravamo fortunati ora siamo sfortunati o derubati?


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2021)

premiato invece con una fornitura annuale di mascherine FCA


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, l'AIA non considera un errore il rigore non fischiato da Pasqua in Milan - Napoli. Proprio per questo l'arbitro non verrà punito.



Questo è tipo il "mio" secondo Valeri, un altro arbitro che poco sopporto.

Che non sarebbe stato punito comunque era chiaro, ma non per malafede. Si lascia sempre una certa discrezionalità all'arbitro ed ad a meno di errori grossolani non succede nulla.
Qui si può vedere Pasqua che pur richiamato dal VAR non assegna un rigore a nostro favore:




A questo link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SJudMcPI-8 una situazione praticamente identica (difensore che cerca di colpire di testa ed invece il pallone finisce sul braccio) con il rigore però fischiato.
Insomma, con lui come con Valeri ci gira sempre male...


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Marzo 2021)

AIA o AJA?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> È iniziata la crociata anti Milan. Rassegnatevi, non ci faranno arrivare quarti.



Matematico.
La vigilia è già iniziata malissimo col rinvio su richiesta di juve-napoli.
Domenica invece abbiamo avuto un rigore netto non fischiato e un'entrata spacca-caviglia su theo nemmeno rivista al var.

Dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano che il rosso per tonali a benevento era giusto e sacrosanto???
Se theo non 'assorbe' la botta frenando l'avversario gli spacca il piede.
Rebic poi invece espulso per due paroline.
Questi sono arbitraggi chirurgici.


----------



## bmb (16 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Matematico.
> La vigilia è già iniziata malissimo col rinvio su richiesta di juve-napoli.
> Domenica invece abbiamo avuto un rigore netto non fischiato e un'entrata spacca-caviglia su theo nemmeno rivista al var.
> 
> ...



Ripeto ancora, ci sono partite che vinceremo d'inerzia recuperando Ibra e gli altri. Ma arriveremo terzi/quarti solo grazie al suicidio sportivo di Roma e Napoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ripeto ancora, ci sono partite che vinceremo d'inerzia recuperando Ibra e gli altri. Ma arriveremo terzi/quarti solo grazie al suicidio sportivo di Roma e Napoli.



Non c'è mai obiettività quando si giudica il milan, mai.

Vorrei vedere l'inter in campo con vecino, pinamonti e gagliardini se vince lo scudetto.

Ma conosco già la riposta : i nostri rigori vanno catalogati nel reparto 'fortuna' , la salute altrui va invece considerata 'professionalita', 'serietà'.

Ad ogni modo concordo : cercheranno in tutti i modi di farci fuori.
Juve-napoli ha truccato due volte il campionato.


----------



## bmb (16 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non c'è mai obiettività quando si giudica il milan, mai.
> 
> Vorrei vedere l'inter in campo con vecino, pinamonti e gagliardini se vince lo scudetto.
> 
> ...



L'unico che sottolinea SEMPRE questo fattore è lo zio della fossa Beppe Bergomi, che anche l'altra stasera "ar clab" si chiedeva dove sarebbero state Inter e Juve con la morìa capitata a noi.

Su Juve-Napoli: tra 2-3 partite di campionato in più, avranno modo di capire chi avrà bisogno di punti. Ma a mio modo di vedere il Napoli non è una concorrente, si daranno la zappa sui piedi da soli. Il quarto posto è rimasto roba per noi e Roma.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'unico che sottolinea SEMPRE questo fattore è lo zio della fossa Beppe Bergomi, che anche l'altra stasera "ar clab" si chiedeva dove sarebbero state Inter e Juve con la morìa capitata a noi.
> 
> Su Juve-Napoli: tra 2-3 partite di campionato in più, avranno modo di capire chi avrà bisogno di punti. Ma a mio modo di vedere il Napoli non è una concorrente, si daranno la zappa sui piedi da soli. Il quarto posto è rimasto roba per noi e Roma.



Il napoli per me verrà su.
Se poi riuscirà a centrare il quarto posto non lo so ma ora i partenopei giocano una volta a settimana, hanno recuperato i giocatori chiave e poi gattuso saprà toccare le corde giuste dei calciatori buttandola sul sentimentale di un allenatore non confermato vittima di adl e tutti i ragazzi stretti a lui.
C'è insomma il clima giusto con la giusta sindrome da accerchiamento che va sempre cercando gattuso per attivare la modalità a lui preferita : quella 'disperazione'.

La media punti del napoli da qua a fine campionato sarà alta.
E tutto sommato non mi sorprenderei, per me il napoli tecnicamente, come percorso, come tradizione è più forte dell'inter.
Parliamo di una squadra che nel ciclo di sarri e poi ancelotti era abituata a vincere su tutti i campi della serie A.
E nel napoli di gattuso c'è ancora tanto del ciclo sarri-ancelotti.

L'inter viene da due quarti posti sculati con spalletti e un secondo posto dello scorso anno con conte.

Il patrimonio calcistico e tecnico del napoli è ben superiore.

La roma la vedo male perchè gioca la coppe.

Occhio ad atalanta e lazio.

Credo insomma che in questo finale di stagione alcune squadre di vertice terranno una media punti da paura.


----------



## bmb (16 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il napoli per me verrà su.
> Se poi riuscirà a centrare il quarto posto non lo so ma ora i partenopei giocano una volta a settimana, hanno recuperato i giocatori chiave e poi gattuso saprà toccare le corde giuste dei calciatori buttandola sul sentimentale di un allenatore non confermato vittima di adl e tutti i ragazzi stretti a lui.
> C'è insomma il clima giusto con la giusta sindrome da accerchiamento che va sempre cercando gattuso per attivare la modalità a lui preferita : quella 'disperazione'.
> 
> ...



Se noi riusciamo a fare 3 punti domenica, nelle condizioni in cui siamo ora, le altre possono sbattersi quanto vogliono. Perché poi dopo la pausa ne facciamo sicuramente altri 9. Posso giocarmici la casa.


----------



## vannu994 (16 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Matematico.
> La vigilia è già iniziata malissimo col rinvio su richiesta di juve-napoli.
> Domenica invece abbiamo avuto un rigore netto non fischiato e un'entrata spacca-caviglia su theo nemmeno rivista al var.
> 
> ...


I nostri infortuni sono sicuramente in parte legati alla sfortuna ma qualche problema nella gestione dei preparatori c’è sicuramente. Cioè non è possibile in una stagione aver giocato una volta con l’11 titolare ragazzi. Se non recuperiamo ibra alla svelta è un macello, e speriamo che non si faccia male di nuovo. Sosteniamo i ragazzi e speriamo di essere tra i primi 4 perché Inter, Juve e Atalanta per me sono già qualificate. La Roma con Mihkitarian fuori perde tantissimo quindi non la vedrei tra le prime 4. Il Napoli può solo uccidersi da solo e anche loro hanno avuto un bel Po di infortuni. Sarà una sofferenza fino alla fine.


----------



## kastoro (16 Marzo 2021)

Io sono convintissimo che in Champions non ci andiamo sia per demeriti nostri che per il sistema che decide chi va e chi no, così come sono convinto che in qualche modo la Juve tornerà a ridosso dell'Inter, troppo ghiotta l'occasione dei dieci scudetti a fila con trasmissioni a reti unificate sull'impresa


----------



## cris (17 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, l'AIA non considera un errore il rigore non fischiato da Pasqua in Milan - Napoli. Proprio per questo l'arbitro non verrà punito.



Che schifosi.

Stan boicottando il var ste melme

Ma poi, il piede a martello di di lorenzo sulla caviglia di theo è giallo?


----------

